# Crazy Barrels Run On My Friend's Horse



## CrazyChester

Looks like fun!!


----------



## PaintsPwn

You need to get out of her face. Being in her face needs to mean something, and you're consistently pulling her reins back.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Eek :shock:


----------



## Honeysuga

What the heck are you yelling at her for, that seems like nothing but distracting and unnecessary? Get out of her mouth and on your butt and off those stirrups and you wont lose your balance. 

Yup, she looks like your run of the mill over run barrel horse to me, hot at the beginning, head up and hollow, no rate or pocket, just running around a barrel...

Not being rude, just observing.


----------



## wild_spot

All i am going to say is please, please stop gameing and get some lessons to solidify your position, and ditch whoever it is that lets their horses get that hot and fizzed up before a race, and encourages you to yell at them around the barrel, and pushes you to game at this point in your riding.


----------



## Honeysuga

Don't stop gaming, just get some more lessons with a good trainer and you will be great.


----------



## wild_spot

Sorry, put that wrong. I don't mean stop gameing forever - I mean stop gameing for now, while you work on solidifying your position. From what I see, you are nowhere near ready to be riding at these speeds - And it takes a lot of experience to be comfortable going slow and steady at a gameing comp (Trust me, I know!).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Barrel horses aren't born with crazy minds. They develop crazy minds after years and years of successive pattern racing with riders who don't seem to think they need to bother doing any training, or anything really at all aside from slam into their backs and yank on their faces.

This is indeed a crazy run. Stop riding untrained animals. The grey you were riding in the critiques is a MUCH nicer barrel horse. But he WILL turn into this mare if you continue on this path. It's only a matter of time before the lack of training and common sense burns a horses mind and teaches him one thing - run for your life.


----------



## wild_spot

I never understand people who let their horses get like that. Wouldn't it make for a nicer, more comfortable ride if they aren't hopping all over the shop?

It happens in MG too - I can stand my horses toes on the line while waiting for the flag and always get a better start than those whose horses are spinning, rearing and hopping around!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

The fact that I took three 1sts, one 2nd and one 3rd out of 10 events at a gymkhana on a horse that has never gamed a day in her life against "trained" barrel racers and reiners kind of speaks for itself I think. :-|

I swear, my goal with Jynx is to prove to this region that a barrel horse can walk calmly into a ring on a loose rein and still whup your neurotic mess of a horse.


----------



## wild_spot

I Know!

I loved standing starts on Wildey - He would stand still as a statue, but he was like sitting on a coiled spring - Every muscle was waiting for the flag, and if I moved an inch he would jump a little, but as long as we were still... Then boom, he would be off like a rocket. And then Lynda would get on him and he would stand on a loose rein and trot off like he was 30yo. lol.


----------



## Honeysuga

MacabreMikolaj said:


> The fact that I took three 1sts, one 2nd and one 3rd out of 10 events at a gymkhana on a horse that has never gamed a day in her life against "trained" barrel racers and reiners kind of speaks for itself I think. :-|
> 
> I swear, my goal with Jynx is to prove to this region that a barrel horse can walk calmly into a ring on a loose rein and still whup your neurotic mess of a horse.


Amen sista!


----------



## horseluver250

I agree with wild_spot, it is much nicer to have a calm comfortable horse at the start. I used to do MG as well. My little mare would stand at the line like she was asleep while everyone else's ponies were rearing and spinning around, and she was always first off the line in a race. She gamed for 10 years and never got hot.

What I really noticed about the mare in the video is that she is terribly stiff. If she settled down and put her head down, and actually stretched her legs out I'm sure she'd be running much better times. She really needs to go back to walking and trotting the barrels before putting on some speed. I think it would do the rider some good to do the same.


----------



## PaintsPwn

The guy I use to help me out constantly qualifies for regionals/nationals and has made top tens almost every year. His horses aren't insane - they aren't allowed to be either. They have to walk in, stand, lope some circles and then they go. If it's an alley, they have to walk right up to the exit, stand quietly, then the go back, and run out. 

Why? Because then he can sell them to amateurs and beginners and they'll have a safe horse.

He also walks, trots and lopes the pattern at home, and they're taught to run both ways. They also trail ride them a lot on some pretty rough trails. 

So it's possible - it's just hard to find!


----------



## kmdstar

Oh...jeez. *Crazy* is right, for sure. 

That horse needs slow work around barrels and lots of it, forget the fast stuff - that's not what makes a good barrel horse!! Perfect your turns and balance before you pick up speed. Barrel racing is not just "running around 3 barrels really fast" there is SO much more to it than that.

There were a few times I thought you were going to fall off. This just looked like a disaster waiting to happen. You don't need to be riding barrel horses, I think you should get lessons before you even try to. That horse is clearly not fully trained for barrel racing (I wouldn't even call that semi-trained for barrel racing) and it needs a rider that can train and guide it through the pattern without losing it's head. Nice try, good job staying on, but for now you should probably stay off. 

This wasn't meant to be rude, it seems to come across that way but I truly don't know how else to put it. :lol:


----------



## dressagebelle

My dad's old horse, was actually my friend's national champion barrel racer for quite a few years before we got him, and he was never wild eyed and crazy. He would walk into that arena like he was half asleep, run the pattern, whoop everyone's butts, and then walk out half asleep again. He was a great horse, and even at 35 years old he was still running barrels and having a blast, granted at a MUCH slower speed than in his younger days. It was always a pleasure riding him and my Thoroughbred, as a lot of the other horses even outside the arena were prancing, and blowing, and making lots of noise, yet I could be asleep on my two until it was time to run the pattern.


----------



## kevinshorses

It sounds stupid to yell around every barrel. Whoever told you to do that is a fool.


----------



## kmdstar

kevinshorses said:


> It sounds stupid to yell around every barrel. Whoever told you to do that is a fool.


 
I saw this at a local gaming show and wanted to slap every rider that did it. 

What's the point, to scare your horse into running faster? Guess what...if you're kicking and whipping the horse, it's not going to go any faster than it already is so stop making yourself look like an idiot. :shock: (Not to the OP...just anyone that uses that uh...._technique_(?) )


----------



## dressagebelle

It always irks me seeing the people with the over under, smacking and kicking and/or yelling at their horse all they way back to the "finish line". I never used anything other than my leg, and seat to get the horse going, and they always ran as fast as I wanted them to. Smacking or yelling at my TB would have most definately freaked her out, and made her do something other than actually running, like backing all the way to the fence like she did around the last barrel the first time I did a pattern with her with any sort of speed. I would take some lessons, and work just on making her calm down and feel more comfortable just being in the arena, before doing more barrels. She needs to take a breather and learn to relax.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

MacabreMikolaj said:


> The grey you were riding in the critiques is a MUCH nicer barrel horse. But he WILL turn into this mare if you continue on this path. It's only a matter of time before the lack of training and common sense burns a horses mind and teaches him one thing - run for your life.


the grey is my horse he doesnt get yelled at and the only fast work we EVER do is in the arena at home all we do is walk trot sometimes lope....i dont want him turning into a hothead my friends horse is only a hothead because thats how she trained her i never ever want a hot horse so i make sure phantom knows when he is allowed to go and when he is not.


----------



## kmdstar

Phantomcolt18 said:


> the grey is my horse he doesnt get yelled at and the only fast work we EVER do is in the arena at home all we do is walk trot sometimes lope....i dont want him turning into a hothead my friends horse is only a hothead because thats how she trained her i never ever want a hot horse so i make sure phantom knows when he is allowed to go and when he is not.


People don't train their horses to be 'hotheads', they neglect training which leads to their horse becoming a hothead.


----------



## farmpony84

The grey horse is 22 years old. I don't think she's going to turn him into a hot head or ruin him. He looks like a gentle old guy that LOVES his job. He doesn't look abused to me. I think it's great when young riders that can't afford trainers look for help, critiques, suggestions, and advice....I hope we don't scare them away with our superior attitudes....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Very true farmpony.

I think I get mad at people like the narrators in this girl's videos, and the girl who owns the pinto mare, for encouraging her down this path of dangerous and reckless riding.

So for the record, I should be more clear - I think you could make a fantastic rider, PhantomColt, if you stop listening to these yahoo's who think screaming, kicking, yanking and not bothering to train is the way to win! 

I much preferred watching you on the grey, I just saw some bad habits forming from running mares like this pinto and being screamed at from the crowd like you're in a curling match :lol: (HURRY HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

I'd avoid the "barrel horses" and concentrate on doing your own thing, since you seem smarter about it then the people who call themselves gamers!


----------



## Honeysuga

kmdstar said:


> Oh...jeez. *Crazy* is right, for sure.
> 
> That horse needs slow work around barrels and lots of it, forget the fast stuff  :lol:


NO! Get her away from barrels altogether and slow work her or she will become sour even more so than she is now. You need to do some counter acing and half halts in the arena as well as working on your seat and posture. You need to get her moving off your leg and improve your relationship. Stay away from the pattern, only practice it every great once in a while if that. She already knows it obviously, no need to keep raming it into her head. 

You also need to work on her calmly entering an arena. Set up your barrels like you are going to run them. Bring her into the arena like you are going to start. Turn her to face away from the barrels and stop. And sit. When she is calm and obedient, do a couple walking circles around the arena itself, do not go near a barrel, and exit. Repeat this until she will walk in on a loose rein and stop when she is told. You do not have to keep circling the arena though, mix it up. Try walking in a straight line up to the 3rd barrel, side passing her and continuing to the end of the arena, follow the rail and exit.


----------



## speedy da fish

ok, guys this isnt the critique section, Phantom just wanted to share a video. It was only her *second *time in the arena and on a horse that isnt hers.

V. Beautiful mare though got some fire in her , your friend is lucky


----------



## Honeysuga

UGH, speedy, I think we have all agreed that if we put up any kinda of media it is open to being critiqued. No one was being mean and constructive criticism can halp a young and insecure rider very much if they listen to it and do not get defensive. The op seems like a smart girl and I am sure will be a great rider with a little work. We are just trying to be helpful and let her know that the horse in the video is not what she wants to strive for with her own animal and the narrator is yelling at her to do exactly what she should never do, for her own benefit and the sanity of her horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

That's kind of like saying that if you see a horse being abused, you can't do anything about it because you're not the animal protection service.

Nobody is critiquing her riding (I wasn't anyway), we were commenting on the blatant danger of her riding such an untrained and hot animal. This young lady seems a lot smarter about horses then the people she associates with, and the people who are ultimately convincing her that doing these silly things is a smart idea.

This opened a discussion about properly trained gaming animals, and I'm sure PhantomColt is the smarter for it, as are many of us.


----------



## roro

I'm not a barrel racer so my commentary probably will not hold as much value, but I'll say it anyways. You need to learn how to calm down an anxious horse before you even enter the arena. She was very obviously agitated and thus you reacted by pulling very heavily on her mouth. Learn how to relax a horse and you won't have to pull on the reins to feel in control.

Jerking your hands up and down during the barrel race is not a cue to go forward if that's what you're trying to do. If you need to slow down, sit deep, slow your movement and open your reins *gently* out while pulsing your fingers instead of pulling back. It should be 1-2 seconds of pressure followed by a bit of a release, as you certainly experienced in this video that if you hold the reins back she will only lean on them and go faster. If you need her to stop suddenly, then use a pulley rein. 

To be honest, you were lucky at the beginning that she did not rear, as she looked like she was thinking about it. Your position to me looks quite incorrect, especially at the beginning because you are perching forward onto your hands and kicking her mid barrel, but I'm not a western rider so I will not comment on it. Also, yelling is not going to help calm you or her down.

I realize this is not the critique section, but I'm willing to push that rule in this situation.


----------



## equiniphile

Oh God.

I'm sorry, but even if it is only her second time in the arena, she should know better than to scream at her horse. What does this accomplish? Scaring the crap out of the horse and scaring her into a frenzy? Horses work for us because they *want *to. Why destroy this partnership-forming basis? This is called *mental abuse*. Continue like this, and that horse will be a train-wreck and need to be restarted COMPLETELY from scratch, right down to the how-to-walk-in-a-straight-line-and-respond-to-cues-on-the-reins excercies. Is that what you want? Cuz you're on the road to it! Take that horse off barrels. For a LONG time. Get another rider who she doesn't have bad experiences with, and have your friend go back to basics with her. Everyone here is right, you have a wonderful barrel horse already. Why doesn't your friend ride her own horse? In any case, take that horse back to basics. Give her more rein. She obviously hates being restrained in the mouth and can't figure out how to get away from the pressure. When you finally get back on her after she's had a LONG time away from barrels, enter the ring with a very calm attitude and attentiveness. This will be transmitted to your horse in everything you do from the saddle. Quavering hands? Nervousness, being transmitted from you to her. Hunched-over posture? She'll be front-heavy, leading to anxiety and expressing your cowardism, which will be transmitted to her in the form of skittishness. A calm, cool, patient, attitude? A great ride. I understand the whole unable-to-get-lessons thing, but at least ask for tips from horseforum members to better your riding skills. This is why an older, reliable, patient horse is best for beginners. If you're skittish, the horse will probably still keep his cool if she's experienced and laid-back in the form of an older-aged horse. You can learn while he guides you. If you try the unrealistic fantasy method of taking a young horse and "learning together" without a coach, it's a recipe for disaster. Put your ego aside and learn to calm down your horse right.

And we're not critiqueing. Critiqueing is giving advice to improve. We're trying to prevent a very dangerous situation


----------



## kmdstar

Honeysuga, you are absolutely right and I really do not know what I was thinking when I typed that out :shock: :? The last thing that horse needs is more barrels, I guess I meant if they insist on working barrels with the mare to take it slow...but either way, the horse obviously needs a break from barrels. 

Equiniphile, I 110% agree with you on the screaming thing HOWEVER, that is what this girl was being told to do. I don't know how much experience the OP has but the person recording it was telling her to scream, so I'm guessing she didn't know better and just did it. It is still something I really hate to see done, though.

I didn't mean to critique this, but when it looks like someone is going to get seriously injured doing something they aren't quite ready to do, it would be wrong for us to just sit and wait for it to happen.


----------



## equiniphile

I know she was being told to scream, but it just seems like common sense to me that if she screams, she's not gonna get anything accomplished....idk. In any case, the people yelling to her from the sidelines are most at fault. I think she would be screaming anyway, though, because most people dont pay attenion or even hear what people on the sidelinesare saying in a competition. That's just my experience....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar

equiniphile said:


> I know she was being told to scream, but it just seems like common sense to me that if she screams, she's not gonna get anything accomplished....idk. In any case, the people yelling to her from the sidelines are most at fault. *I think she would be screaming anyway, though, because most people dont pay attenion or even hear what people on the sidelinesare saying in a competition.* That's just my experience....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, that could also be true - I didn't think of that, I know at shows or anywhere riding in front of alot of people I totally block everyone out and focus on the horse LOL.


----------



## wild_spot

^ She has been TOLD to scream - It isn't her horse, and i'm guessing she was told that's what she had to do - When you were inexperienced and din't know much, would you go against the owner of a horse who was kind enough to let you ride and cart you to a competition? We have all done things we look back at and think 'oh god!' - So step back, relax, and give this girl a break. She is taking our advice really well - Getting mad/angry/accusing will only make her STOP listening.


----------



## wild_spot

By the way - Yelling is not mental abuse. Have you ever worked cattle? Sometimes you just gotta yell, scream, and growl to stop them from ducking throguh a gap or taking a run at you. I ahve had to do it numerous times, and my horse most certainly isn't damaged.

In the OP's case, it is unnecessary, silly, and pointless, but it isn't 'abusing' the horse.


----------



## Honeysuga

thank you wild_spot, took the words right out of my fingers with both posts.


----------



## equiniphile

I agree with the fact that an inexperienced person would follow the owner's advice....Like I said, the narrator is most at fault. But if she can ride barrels at that speed, I'm guessing she knows a thing or two about calming down a horse, or the consequences of negative reinforcement.

As for screaming at the right time, working cattle is a good example of when you should scream....if you have a horse that can take it without getting upset. I know if I screamed at my Paint Clydesdale to pick up speed, or even my Paso Fino, they would not react well. As for screaming at the horse around barrels, screaming is not a cue. When you work cattle, you're giving a command that gets yelled, you're not just yelling for the sake of yelling. You either say "back!" or "woah!" or "no!" or "here!" Yelling at a horse like that can mean "slow down, moron!", "BAD horse!", "I'm giving you confusing signals because my aids are telling you forward but my voice is coinciding with your ability to focus on the job at hand," etc. 

Watch this video of an HS regional Rodeo:




You'll notice she's not screaming. Find me a successful barrel racing video where someone screams pointlessly at their horse and it has a positive effect.

Granted, like I said, te narrator is most at fault but she sounds like an adult, so maybe she's the rider's parents....in which case it would most likely be foolish to listen if they're not horse people. If the narrator is indeed her friend, she's at blame. Who is the narrator in relation to the OP?


----------



## equiniphile

And I'm sorry about sounding harsh. I don't think when I go off like this about something


----------



## speedy da fish

ok tbf i watched in mute, i didnt know she was screeming


----------



## speedy da fish

ok watched it again, with head-phones on, there is no need to screem at her... but before the run she was told 'get loud with her' if thats the horse owner then what else is she sposed to do?
p.s. even an experanced person should follow the advice of the owner unless they are asking for help.


----------



## wild_spot

> When you work cattle, you're giving a command that gets yelled, you're not just yelling for the sake of yelling. You either say "back!" or "woah!" or "no!" or "here!"


Lol, no I don't! Cattle don't understand words - I make myself as darn scary as I can to get that cow to turn around. I yell like tarzan, I growl, I wave my arms, basically i'm a whirling dirvish on my horses back :]

And please, read again. I never said screaming was a useful cue. In fact, I said:



> In the OP's case, it is unnecessary, silly, and pointless, but it isn't 'abusing' the horse.


----------



## farmpony84

I remember I had some friends that were "gamers" and they would do this indian call thing, it was like a really loud roll of the tonge obnoxiuos sound. They swore it made their horse run faster... I know it made me laugh harder! But they had fun doing it so.....


----------



## Phantomcolt18

i dont want people to think that i am just some crazy 18 yr old who doesnt care what she does or what anyone says or anything. I follow the rules and i listen(so i take the time to read alll the responses and file them away for later usage),, i was TOLD to yell at this horse because that is how the owner rides her i felt stupid but i didnt want to go against the owner so i did it. they tried having me yell at my horse i tried it and realized i didnt like it, it didnt get me anywhere, and i didnt want Phantom (the grey) to get upset. Now for Phantom i use a deep but not loud voice and the only word used is hup or woah but im not yelling at him. I know my friend trained this horse weird and used alot of speed for her. the horse is SUPER SUPER sensitive as i found out and if you just adjust your seat she speeds up....not the kind of horse i like i like a kind of horse that only goes for speed when i ask for it(like phantom he knows he is NOT allowed to run at all unless we are in the show arena outside all we do is walk trot and some loping nothing else thats just in my mind what i feel is right...if you do too much fast work you get a hot horse and ive seen alot of people get hurt on hot horses that i dont ever want to be a part of it.) but thanks for some of the warnings guys even though this wasnt critique section im glad i got some because it was GOOD!!


----------



## Honeysuga

I don't think you are a crazy 18 year old hellbent to be another terrible barrel racing moron, I think you are open to learning and steering yourself up to be a great rider. 

Though I must say, even when you yelled at the horse like you were told, she did absolutely nothing different and the owner blamed you not yelling on the horse slipping on the barrel and turning wide. no offense to you deary, but that person is the ABSOLUTE LAST person I would be taking advice on a barrel horse from. Good job realizing how foolish it was all by yourself, means you have common sense lol.

if you want gaming advice, I would be glad to help you out if you want to pm me any questions out. I am kinda on a bettering the barrel racing world crusade hehe and would be glad to clear some things up or help out any way I can. Phantom is a lucky boy to have such a caring owner.


----------



## wild_spot

^ Ditto - I'm happy to give any advice, feel free to PM me. I have done a bunch of gameing and my little arab was our zone gameing champion for half a decade, and was begginer safe, even when gameing.

I think you have a great attitude and if you surround yourself with the right people and right knowledge, you will go far :]


----------



## wild_spot

> like phantom he knows he is NOT allowed to run at all unless we are in the show arena outside all we do is walk trot and some loping nothing else thats just in my mind what i feel is right...if you do too much fast work you get a hot horse and ive seen alot of people get hurt on hot horses that i dont ever want to be a part of it.


Great attitude!

I do want to clear something up however - Doing fast work isn't what makes horses hot - It's how it is done. I'm a firm believer that gallop is just another gait, and all my horses learn to gallop as quietly and obediently as they walk, trot or canter. I incorporate fast work into most of my trail rides so that they get used to travelling fast, and it doesn't become a 'treat' or out of the ordinary. 

I also believe that to have true control when going flat out, you need to practice flat out - Now, don't get me wrong, I don't practice specific events at all - I incorporate the skills we need for individual events into our rides. I also campdraft (Chasing a cow around a course similar to barrels, flat out) and for that you need to have control of your horses head and shoulder, ribcage, and hind end, and be able to move them seperately, and do it all at a gallop. The same things you should have for gameing. This means that you need to show the horse that fastw ork isn't something to get excited about - An overly excited horse becomes stiff and impulsive - Practice at those faster gaits, done correctly, is what results in a soft and responsive horse.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

i tend to not take adivce from her when it's me and phantom because i feel that i know my horse well enough that i know what i can and cant do with him. i cant wait until i can get away from where i am so that i can work on i guess you could call it positive riding. I dont want to be a pro barrel racer(but gaming once in a while would still be fun) i actually want to get into reining(very quiet sport lol)I am just not th type of person to be loud and i dont like how the barrel racers whip their horse a MILLION times during a run the only time i use my over and under is on the way home and even then its only twice because Phantom has a bad habit of slowing a few strides before the timer. But afterward he gets TONSS of praise and hugs and treats and even if we knock or something the old boy gets tons of love while the other teens at my shows yell at and smack their horse for knocking a pole. we are running for small ribbons you dont need to smack your horse plus it was most likely your fault. i just laugh all my knocks and falls off. and like i said before when i am in the arena with phantom it is just me and him i literally dont hear anything outside the arena like once i was running the pattern and i could tell he wasnt acting right and kept slowing down and going way wide but something broke my concentration and i looked down and noticed the shank of his bit was caught in his mouth he was still moving and i jumped off his back and i had to pry it out of his mouth. everyone was like why did you stop him he was just acting up there was nothing wrong...well obviously i was in tune with my horse and i knew something was wrong. the poor boy got a pinch sore on his mouth and he could've bucked like heck but he didnt' i guess he trusted i would figure it out. i stood next to him crying for a good half hour and telling him how sorry i was that i hadnt realized it sooner. im such a softie for him....... he's my baby. i will definately take you up on that offer for questions because i always have so many and it kinda hurts my feeling when some people in the forum basically yell at me and tell me what a horrible rider i am for not doing this...its really not my fault i never took lessons couldnt affored it and still cant i gave up everything for Phantom and i wouldnt change it for anything.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

wild_spot said:


> Great attitude!
> 
> I do want to clear something up however - Doing fast work isn't what makes horses hot - It's how it is done. I'm a firm believer that gallop is just another gait, and all my horses learn to gallop as quietly and obediently as they walk, trot or canter. I incorporate fast work into most of my trail rides so that they get used to travelling fast, and it doesn't become a 'treat' or out of the ordinary.
> 
> I also believe that to have true control when going flat out, you need to practice flat out - Now, don't get me wrong, I don't practice specific events at all - I incorporate the skills we need for individual events into our rides. I also campdraft (Chasing a cow around a course similar to barrels, flat out) and for that you need to have control of your horses head and shoulder, ribcage, and hind end, and be able to move them seperately, and do it all at a gallop. The same things you should have for gameing. This means that you need to show the horse that fastw ork isn't something to get excited about - An overly excited horse becomes stiff and impulsive - Practice at those faster gaits, done correctly, is what results in a soft and responsive horse.


thanks i will try it at first phantoms gonna be like ummm what do you want me to do cause we never gallop at home lol but eventually i think he'll get it. he never gets "out of control" in the arena or at home on the trails or anything. he is a fairly quiet mover(another reason i adore him Lol)


----------



## wild_spot

^ Lol! A lot of them are like that. Make sure you stay safe and in control! I let my horses go for a good gallop on a loose rein as I feel it lets them manage their own bodies and becomea bit self-sufficient. It is also a good test of their obedience. But of course don't do that until you are fairly sure of what might result :]


----------



## Phantomcolt18

control is my main thing.... i'm very sure phantom would be ok on a loose rein i trust him completely he even protects me from the bully horse in his field lol (the horse rears and gets pushy with me and phantom even if he's on the other side of the field will come over and move him off.(phantom's one of the more dominant horses in the field) But i normally have him on a loose rein outside the arena anyway trotting loping and he always does it with his head up ears forward and he's really conscious of where his feet are. I feel like he knows what i want him to do before i even cue him....its pretty cool.


----------



## wild_spot

^ That's great :]


----------



## equiniphile

Then I'm sorry I hashed you....I suppose I would have listened to the owner too had it been me. Try talking to her to see why she thinks what she's told you is useful; and see if it really is a valid reason. If it's not, she's probably open to suggestions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

equiniphile said:


> Then I'm sorry I hashed you....I suppose I would have listened to the owner too had it been me. Try talking to her to see why she thinks what she's told you is useful; and see if it really is a valid reason. If it's not, she's probably open to suggestions
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She said it makes her horse swing the barrel better and gets her attention back idk if she would be open suggestions because this is how she trained the horse (she got her as a green 6yr old) and she's been riding like this for years. I find it easier to concentrate while being quiet.


----------



## Honeysuga

Yeah, with her your best bet is just to leave her be. She has that ingrained into her head that it helps, she probably will not change her mind... As long as you know what is right and what is foolish, keep on doing what you do and don't let her influence your riding. If that is the way she wants her horse ridden, I wouldn't ride her horse...

good luck with Phantom, he is a lucky boy.


----------



## equiniphile

Eh. It's hard when people train horses contrary to our personal beliefs....I guess just do what the owner says, but make sure you don't accidentally integrate part of it into your horse's riding! I've done that on accident before....with my gelding, I have to kick him and kick him and catch his head when he tries to turn back to the barn to get him to ride away from the barn, and when I was riding my mom's friend's thoroughbred who was not barn sour/herd bound in the least, I accidentally caught her head thinking she was about to turn for the barn like my gelding:lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

It's really no different then women who barrel race at professional level who actually believe that kicking their horse so hard, they bounce in the home stretch actually makes them go any faster. You'd THINK they'd be smart enough to understand the laws of physics, but I guess when everyone is doing it, you convinced yourself that halfway beating your horse in the homestretch actually makes him run.

My Arab would PILE my *** if I ever tried that crap :lol: All she needs is a kiss in her ear and she's like a rocket and heaven help the person who thinks they can make her go faster by kicking her or smacking her. 

I just shake my head everytime I see some idiot who's supposed to be a pro doing something that's blatantly ridiculous because they've somehow been convinced it's "how it's done". You have a good head on your shoulders OP, and definately know how to think for yourself so good for you!


----------



## Honeysuga

I know, even most peoples barrel golden girl Sherry Cervi odes it... I watched a few of her runs and feel bad for poor ole Tinman, shes just like the rest of em, beatin him down the homestretch...


----------



## Phantomcolt18

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You have a good head on your shoulders OP, and definately know how to think for yourself so good for you!


Thanks!!......i tend to be a loner not a follower like i said before in the thread they told me to yell at Phantom and i tried and i felt like i was an idiot it did nothing (plus i felt like i was hurting his feelings...thats just me being the sensitive person i am) so i stopped and now i just use a deep voice with the words "hup" or "woah" phantom responds to that A LOT better. I really dont like how people beat their horses in pro barrels when you watch it the horse doesn't go any faster....and it's a shame because most of them are shoot crazy too....a horse where phantom is is shoot crazy (my friends husband bought her and she was like that they never pro raced her) so at our shows your not allowed to run through the shoot and when she goes through she's hopping and rolling her eyes and has her tongue out...she's 26 years old and its a shame because the only way she is ever going to stop working is if she runs herself into the ground....if we leave for a show without her even if she is lame she comes close to tearing down the fence trying to follow us its horrible how the pros get their horses.


----------



## paintluver

Barrel racing is so much more fun if you aren't bouncing and flailing all over the place.
When I barrel race, I know Romeo will run, I don't use Crops or spurs on him (At shows) plus being as he doesnt like crops (Never tried spurs) I don't think that would help my personal case! Lol.

I don't know why people let their horses get all hot. Definitally more fun to walk in.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

oh yeah because when you walk in you have that chance to clear your head and get ready for the pattern instead of worrying what your horse is doing under you i only use the over and under on phantom when i run him home because he tends to slow a few strides before the timer


----------



## QHDragon

I agree with pretty much everything that has been said. That ride didn't look fun at all. You need to get some lessons first and solidify your position at the walk and trot then the canter, then start adding barrels. That horse also needs some time away from the barrels too, I agree that he looks like your typical over run and badly trained barrel horse.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty

I don't like barrel horses that are so hot like this, Nor do I really understand it. I know Several people that have amazing times on barrels and they can still walk the horse in and our of the arena like a gentleman/Lady


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

Uhmmm...scary :shock:

I HATE IT when people go "here, here, here" when going for pole bending. Annoys the living daylights out of me. I agree that horses MUST be able to enter and exit quietly. Whats the point of adding speed when you can't even stay on or control your animal?


----------



## Phantomcolt18

yeah i havent ridden this horse since then....she's a little hot for me lol..


----------



## randiekay215

I am a finished product of a bad barrel horse experience. Got on my uncle's horse at a playday. I warmed him up, rated some cows on him, pretty much was on him all day and he was fine. Then came time to run barrels. I walked in the arena, gathered myself, let out the rein and took off. Well I literally took off. Apparently Chick rides on a strict rein, and letting it out meant to him to go balls to the wall flying. I tried to gather him and slow him down just to get control and not even finish my run but he had other plans. As I was gathering rein on him to slow he did a complete 90 degree turn at what I thought was 100 miles per hour (lol) and I went soaring off of him. Literally soaring. My fiance and uncle said I was airborn for at least 3 seconds but it felt like an eternity. I hit the ground right on my back. Knocked the wind out of me but I wasnt really hurt (or so I thought: adrenaline is a funny thing) so I got back on Chick and finished the run at a nice easy lope. Well my chest/abdomen swelled later and was terribly sore. I found out that I had dislocated EVERY single rib I had in my body. I still have problems with it today and have to go to the chiropractor to have them put back in twice a week. Moral of the story: dont get on somebody else's horse without getting EVERY SINGLE piece of info first. And when they tell you what to do, even if you dont agree with it you do it. But here's the kicker: when they tell you to do something (or not do something) and you think it sounds funny, dangerous, or you just plain dont agree with it, DONT GET ON!! It causes problems on both rider and horse ends when you do something you dont want. Ok sorry for the novel.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

OUCH that sounds horrible yeah i basically learned my lesson lol and I'm doing a few refresher lessons


----------



## mom2pride

I LOVE how quickly this horse calmed down after her run. She also wasn't 'up down, up down, up down' the entire way into the arena...yes, she could use some fine tuning on her 'warm up circle' but considering some of the "bad" horses I have encountered, and would never set foot in their stirrup, let alone in the gaming arena, this mare looks like she would be easy to regain control of. 

As far as your run...Lol...looks like it definitely WAS a wild ride for ya! The horse took good care of you though it seemed, as she slowed down around that second barrel pretty good when she felt you slipping. I think once you got your bearings, you would do really well with this horse. meh, but what do I know?


----------

